# Any Diy King In Here ?



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

OK... this is where I am hoping that taking part in a male dominated forum I will get useful tips.... Can't ask on my girlie websites....

We have a garage door (standard - made of steel







??)

The paint is chipping..... can I sand that down ? How? Can I re-paint... how hard can this be????

Can't afford new door.!

Thanks


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sand it down,no need to remove all the paint,just nice and smooth.Primer it,then paint in the colour of your choice









Rent an electric sander,easier than having bleeding fingers


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Or,just paint it,and hope it don't flake off









Big job though,whatever you do with it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A good paint stripper would be easier and won't score the metal. Imho.

Can be messy like sanding though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paint stripper is way messy IMO.Hate the stuff,and its severe.A nice flat over with a sander and some 1200 grit should be a good enough key for some primer.Apply a few coats of primer then sand again.

But it all depends on how bad the paint is now,stripping is sometimes the only way


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll make Namaste read this









Maybe he can do it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paint over the exisisting with Hammerite, that'll do the job, tough as hades.

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I consider myself a master at cutting corners,now why did I not think Finnigans














Yes that would work a treat,well done Roger


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....and use a roller, the small one. One sure way of avoiding brush marks.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> One sure way of avoiding brush marks


Dont you get roller marks?? just curious..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

No

They are great for gloss or any paint really, the fluffy ones are the best.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Smoothrite is good too,if you don't like the hammer finish


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm a pad man myself.

Once painted a mini Clubman with a roller! Didn't look that bad actually as long as you stood about 500 yds away!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have never tried smoothrite but if its as good as hammerite it will be fine.

I once painted a fairly rusty chrome bumper on an old car and it stayed there for years...not too many paints that you can apply direct to chrome plating.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I can coachpaint.Apply a coat of paint with a brush leaving no brush marks,but it takes a while


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Years ago I brush painted a Reliant and it came out very well.

The brush I used was a Hamilton's Perfection.









Could this have been an omen?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

How the hell can you remember the brand of the brush?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It cost six quid.









Plus, I'm sad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just realised you said reliant? You didn't have a plastic pig did you?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, sure did.









I didn't have a car license being a biker then but needed something to tranport my daughter around in. An 18 month old will fall off the pillion seat.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I want a plastic pig







I only have a bike licence,never been a car type of guy,but imagine could have some fun in a Reliant


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I sure did after my divorce.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One of my first jobs on the AA was to jump in the truck and go and pick up a pig.

When I got there it had no front wheel, the whole stub had broken off!

I put a winch around what I thought was solid and a jack under where the wheel should have been. Half way up the bed the jack jammed and half the front end of the pig ripped off!

The guy's face was a classic. I thought I was gonna get in trouble over that! But he was all right about it. When I got him home he had 3 more sat in his front garden, all with grass growing through them. He was gonna make a runner out of all the bits!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We sure had lotsa fun in our Regal. Officially it was a Regal 3/25 that is 3 wheels and 25 BHP.

It was fun except in the snow as the damn front wheel never coul;d decide which side of the central snow-hump to run.

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have repaired and built up Reliant bodies in my time,hours of fibre glassing









I would not mind a V8 one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I fitted mine with an elctric cooling fan, that freed up about 4bhp that the four blade metal one was taking up.

I had it over the clock (90mph)on an open dual carrigeway.









I was brave then. (Or stupid).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I prefer to see it as brave,in some of the things I have done


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had a couple of head gaskets go in mine (common fault). Access to the lump is so restricted, I ended up cutting a couple of O/E spanners in half, just to get the carb unbolted....as for the rest...........

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew a guy who put a V8 in an old anglia. Cut holes in the wings so he could change the plugs it was so tight.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

All bikers modify Reliant.

It's just part of owning 'em, I got my first 1/4 inch socket set to work on my "knee cap".

We called them that because that was the part of the body that suffered most from working on the engine.


----------

